# Have a dc layout, full dcc or mrc tech 6



## Hockeycoach73 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a 6x8 layout, I don't know a lot about dcc. I was thinking about using the mrc tech 6, but I don't know if it works with athearn, bachmann and atlas locomotives. If I would convert my layout to dcc, how do I get started?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

to convert your layout to DCC you must get a few things and make a few decisions. First is the type of controller. The best is Bachmann's Dynamis and Digitrax's series. I personaly would recomend the Dynamis as it offers more for the price like wireless. Next is the number of trains you are going to run. If you are running more than what the systems max amps are. 1 loco = .50 amps more amps for older locos. No more than one amp per loco ever. If you are going to run more than what the amps on your controller can handle you will have to get a booster. Bachmanns 5 amp booster for dynamis, or the 5 amp booster from digitrax.

Then there is the decoders for the loco. You must also decide if you want sound or not. Digitrax for no sound Soundtraxx Tsunami for sound. Both of which types of decoders I am adding to non DCC ready engines here. that is all you will need to get started unless you use switch machines then you will have to get a stationary decoder for each unit as well about.25 amps I think for a switch machine. DCC decoders will work with all types of engines with all types of systems.

Link to DCC decoder installations http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5603


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> to convert your layout to DCC you must get a few things and make a few decisions. First is the type of controller. The best is Bachmann's Dynamis and Digitrax's series. I personaly would recomend the Dynamis as it offers more for the price like wireless. Next is the number of trains you are going to run. If you are running more than what the systems max amps are. 1 loco = .50 amps more amps for older locos. No more than one amp per loco ever. If you are going to run more than what the amps on your controller can handle you will have to get a booster. Bachmanns 5 amp booster for dynamis, or the 5 amp booster from digitrax.
> 
> Then there is the decoders for the loco. You must also decide if you want sound or not. Digitrax for no sound Soundtraxx Tsunami for sound. Both of which types of decoders I am adding to non DCC ready engines here. that is all you will need to get started unless you use switch machines then you will have to get a stationary decoder for each unit as well about.25 amps I think for a switch machine. DCC decoders will work with all types of engines with all types of systems.
> 
> Link to DCC decoder installations http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5603


 Mind you this is all an OPINION and not necessarily the shared opinion of other board members.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Hockeycoach73 said:


> I have a 6x8 layout, I don't know a lot about dcc. I was thinking about using the mrc tech 6, but I don't know if it works with athearn, bachmann and atlas locomotives. If I would convert my layout to dcc, how do I get started?


 I'll try a little different approach to answer your question. Yes, all the loco's you listed will work with the tech 6. The only loco's that have a problem with that power unit are the BLI's with the dual mode decoders. 

When you consider switching to DCC just remember that you have to convert all the existing dc locos plus you MAY need to repower your frogs on the turn outs etc... So, I guess I'm saying there's a lot more too it than just buying a DCC unit and running with it.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

dozer said:


> Mind you this is all an OPINION and not necessarily the shared opinion of other board members.


oops forgot to add that this was just my opinion, and I have nothing against the MRC or Digitrax systems. I am just saying for the price comparison the Dynamis in my opinion has more than the others. I do like the Digitrax Super Chief Extra though. get the controller you feel you would be happy with that would be my honest suggestion.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Dozer if you don't mind my asking do you use a DCC system and if so what type. A fan of Digitrax perhaps?:laugh:


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> Dozer if you don't mind my asking do you use a DCC system and if so what type. A fan of Digitrax perhaps?:laugh:


 Yup, i run DCC and nope not Digitrax. I use MRC. I have used pretty much all brands and think they all have very good systems. I don't have a favorite per se and I only bought the MRC due to availability and cost plus ability to upgrade easily.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I opened up my present today and it was my new Dynamis system. I went and set it up out in the garage and just love it. I had 3 engines going at once (all I have at the moment). I manage to figure out most of it in half an hour as well. I do like the MRC wireless controllers (at least better than the Digitrax ones) Have a great Christmas Dozer.


----------

